# Any other parents still struggling with teaching their kids due pandemic?



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello all, 
I am a father of a little man with a learning disability. With the pandemic, his learning disadvantage just got more visible, and I just can't find a way to it, me and the wife pay attention to him all day (I work from home, so I help tutoring him too) but he just can't concentrate when starting to talk operations such as division.

So it is January 10, Benjamin is back in school and I am looking for resources online or anywhere that I can find to see if they can give him a boost, so far we have used things such as KhanAcademy, and I signed him up to a site called Studypug a couple of months ago because since the logo is a dog, he was all excited about it, and it has been okay but I would love to have something that is for smaller children (the topics over there tend to be too advanced). 

I thought on reaching out on this forum since here people are all about family and community. Is anyone here passing through something similar, if so, which resources have you used?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I feel for you.

Here are a few things that my kids have at least found interesting (and hopefully educational!)


Epic
Kurzgesagt (higher-level concepts, but the animation and layman's approach make them very consumable. Fun for kids and adults alike). Does your kid need to know how a black hole works at this age? Probably not. Does it help tickle inclinations toward science and math? Yes 
Kumon. No first-hand experience with this, but I believe that they offer virtual sessions and I'm sure that they have methods for helping students with learning disabilities.


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> I feel for you.
> 
> Here are a few things that my kids have at least found interesting (and hopefully educational!)
> 
> ...


ohh thank you! yes I have heard about Kumon, didn't know they had online materials, will look for them.
I looked for in -person kumon in my area but there are none, unfortunately. I will definitely check out the other two suggestions thank you!!! And yeah, the same goes for Studypug, for example, my kid is learning right now this lesson on special right triangles, which is nice for his level, but most of the material is for junior-high and up. The teachers are really good and I managed to contact them (apparently they are in Canada) and I might check out tutoring sessions with them, they mentioned they had something like a sister school for tutoring so I will try that one too,, let's see. 

But really thank you, at this point, I am willing to try anything and see what works.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is there any chance you could get a teacher that has credentials for dealing with children with learning disabilities to come to help tutor your child in your home?
I would think the county or state you live in could possible provide you with contact information. 
Just a thought...

Wishing you all the best.*


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Is there any chance you could get a teacher that has credentials for dealing with children with learning disabilities to come to help tutor your child in your home?
> I would think the county or state you live in could possible provide you with contact information.
> Just a thought...
> 
> Wishing you all the best.*


Thanks, I did that and I am waiting for a call back on it. 
I think is was the best course of action


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be a success for you!*


----------

